# Lebanon,KY Stunning Niko Adult M (Owner Passed)



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Lebanon, KY | Niko

Hi my name is Niko. My owner died so me and my two little buddies were brought to the shelter. I am so sad. My owner was a wonderful older lady, I was a very good guard dog to her. I love water and need an experienced dog owner. I love people but I am very protective to those I love. For more information on any of our animals listed please contact the Marion County Animal Shelter.

*Niko's Contact Info*



*Marion County Animal Shelter*, Lebanon, KY 

(270) 692-0464
Email Marion County Animal Shelter
See more pets from Marion County Animal Shelter
For more information, visit Marion County Animal Shelter's Web site.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

OMG! He is beautiful!! I wish I was able to take him right now.


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

Sent email to shelter - am waiting for response.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

alisagirl127 said:


> Sent email to shelter - am waiting for response.


Cool, keep us posted.  Thanks


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

No Updates :-( I'm super bumbed that they didn't respond. I will try again tomorrow. Anyone have any experience w this shelter? I have never worked with them before. Is there someone I could reach out to directly??? Let me know if you have any advice or know anyone. Thanks.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

try emailing them again but leave a contact number if you didnt already. Thats all i can say. they may be more willing to call and answer questions and such instead of in an email. some shelters are happy to answer emails while others would rather have a number to call. One can only assume they dont think emails are a good sign of interest even from rescues. Be pushy! thats all i can suggest on it. he's a handsome dog. I'd bring him home if i could.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I think it would be better to call. 270-692-0464.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Any word yet?


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Great looking dog, good luck!


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

No response - I left a voicemail and tried calling again just before they closed. No one has returned my calls or my email - and trust me, my email does very much express my interest. LOL Here is the email I sent on Sunday:

Hi There, 

My name is Alisa Woodruff and I am the Intake Coordinator for Southeast German Shepherd Rescue. It looks like Niko could use some help and we would like to help. First and foremost, I would like to introduce our rescue to you: 

SGSR is a young, 501c3 non-profit organizarion committed to rescuing, rehabilitating, and re-homing abused, displaced, or neglected German Shepherd Dogs (GSDs). SGSR is an energetic team of volunteers from across North Carolina committed to assisting German Shepherd Dog (GSD) rescue efforts throughout the Southeast. We are dedicated to enhancing established relationships and developing new ones through, innovative community initiatives and fundraisers that focus on awareness, education, and participation all while having a great time. We invite you to discover more about us by visiting our website at www.southeastgsdrescue.org or taking a look at our facebook page which can be found by searching: Southeast German Shepherd Rescue. 

Next, I need a little bit more information on Niko - this info will be used to make sure we have an open foster home that can work with Niko and his needs while working on finding him a forever home. The more info we have up front, the more educated decision we can make on a pull and intake. Here are a few questions:

1. What is his approx age?
2. Is he up to date on vaccinations? or have a medical history? (just wondering bc he was a surrender)
3. Has he been neutered?
4. Is he good with other dogs? cats? (if you don't know, can you give him a basic temp test and let us know)
5. Any personality quirks?
6. Any outright medical issues that you may have noticed?
7. Is he hw positive? (This is not a deal breaker as we have the means to treat but just like to know up front so that we are prepared)

Finally, I have a few questions about your shelter and rescues:

1. What is the pull fee for rescues?
2. What does the pull fee include? (Since he will need a health certificate for transport, this is very important as all basic vet care will have to be done up front.)

Please let me know as soon as possible. I have attached our 501c3 for your reference. 

Thanks so much!

Alisa Woodruff
Southeast German Shepherd Rescue
919.802.3522
www.southeastgsdrescue.org


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok, so I have gone as far as I can go with Niko - I have left messages for the shelter and emailed. I am guessing he has been adopted or they don't need any more help??? 

In any case, I have to move on - I have Rapter coming from Florida and 3 others that are in a desperate situation here in NC that we have committed to so technically, I have no more room for Niko. 

If someone else would like to try with this shelter, that would be great but I have had no luck. :-(


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Alisa. Thank you so much for trying to help Niko. This is such a shame. Is there ANYONE who lives anywhere near this shelter?....Someone who can physically go there and inquire about this dog? It would be nice to at least know his status, if he is still alive and in need of help.

When he was first posted, I also contacted Tammy at Kentucky Working K-9s. She was looking for a personal dog and he seemed to meet a lot of her criteria. She was interested in him and also contacted the shelter. She called many times, left messages, or got busy signals. She also never received a response. Tammy is currently without transportation. 

I am trying to find out the status of this dog. I believe that Tammy would take him, if someone could pull and transport him to her. Of course, all is moot, if we can't get any information from the shelter.

I have also contacted several people from the Bowling Green shelter on the off chance that they can get any information from Marion County. I just hate to see this dog die, when he has options. He has already lost his space in a wonderful rescue.

Fingers crossed!
Jan


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Not a word from any of the people I have contacted. Soooo frustrating.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I emailed the shelter this morning. I basically asked if the dog was still there, in need of rescue or PTS. I said that I was sure they were busy, but none of our phone calls, or emails had been answered. I must have hit a nerve, because I got a response. 

Anyway....Niko is NOT urgent and is NOT in need of rescue. I was told that the shelter does NOT euthanize dogs like Niko. They euth. on an as needed basis. The sender did not sign the email.

I thanked the shelter and apologized if I had offended them in any way. ('Cause they sounded offended.) I asked that I be contacted should Niko, or any other PB GSD become urgent, in the future.

I guess this can be moved now.


----------

